# Two Incat generations in the same dry-dock



## Udkik (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello from Scandinavia, here is my first pix posted in this forum.

The pair of Incat ferries here seen dry-docking at the former shipyard of Frederikshavn, DK (which in days long-gone built some rather long-living ferries including the still existing croatian Marina ex-Kronprisessan Ingrid of 1935 vintage) is really not a pair...

At the right: Incat #34, Elanora, has returned to Denmark to get refitted and is planned to be put into a new 4 hrs 15 mins service across the relatively rough Skagerak, from Moss (Norway) to Frederikshavn. Incat 34 was launched 1995 as Condor 11 but soon put into Cat-Link's danish Aarhus-Kalundborg service as Cat-Link II, serving this route together with the Incat sister Cat-Link I and the Austal Cat-Link III until replaced by the bigger Incats, Cat-Link IV and V.
Later names: Euroferrys I, Euroferrys Primero. Capacity 139 cars, 600 pax, service speed 35 kn.

At the left: Incat #48, Max Mols alias Cat-Link V, is back in Denmark after serving P&O's channel service this summer. Though extremely ugly, this vessel takes the sea very swift also at high speed, being the propably most successfull fast ferry type built until now. Together with its sister (brother?) Mads Mols alias Cat-Link IV, Incat #49, which still holds Hale's Trophy from the delivery voyage back in 1998, this vessel has served Cat-Link and later on Mols-Linien very well for the last 7 years, using one vessel around the year and two vessels in peak periods. Capacity: 220 cars and 800 pax, service speed 42 kn., max speed full load 45 kn, trial speed 50 kn.

Mols-Linien also operates what I believe is the world's fastest car ferries, the Aalborg-built pair Mai Mols and Mie Mols. Service speed 45 kn., but can be pushed well beyond 50 kn, capacity 120 cars/450 pax.

Operating on the line Ebeltoft-Odden (26 nm) in a 45/52 min at sea, 8/15 min in harbour schedule, this crossing - and looking at the traffic from the harbour - is an extraordinary experience when the ferries are full loaded. Getting 120 vehicles ashore and another 120 vehicles aboard in 7-8 minutes is quite a job, but it works. This would never do with the Cat-Links, demanding at least 20 min.s in harbour to load and unload.

Hope you like the pix and story,
rgds
Anders Riis


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Very good Riis ,i hope you will continue to put your pics, you have a lot to see in the website!!!!!!
Gp


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Excellent stuff, look forward to the next posts that you place.
Doug


----------

